# Face cast + skull mask



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everybody,
a while ago I had a cast of my face made. My wife, her mom and one of our friends did most of the work, my stepdad-in-law did the camera work. None of us had any experience whatsoever in this, but it turned out quite ok. Here's the tutorial and the video of it (we're speaking Dutch in the video, the website has a more detailed explanation in English):





Face casting

Afterwards, I used the face cast to make a skull mask. Fits perfectly on my face!

Skull mask tutorial

I'm very pleased with how it all turned out. Next weekend, I'll be wearing the mask for two full days, as part of a Voodoo-themed costume, and on Halloween, it will be used for a Grim Reaper costume.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on this...and your first attempt, and it was successful?! Great job, and thanks for the tutorials.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looked a little scary for a moment when you were trying to remove the cast I expect everyone breathed a sigh of relief when it came off.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Congrats on this...and your first attempt, and it was successful?! Great job, and thanks for the tutorials.


It was quite succesful! There were a few minor flaws on my chin and nose, but those were easily corrected with a Dremel.
At first, I was afraid the plaster wouldn't cure, because it stayed liquid for a long time, but after a few hours it was rock solid.


----------

